# My first Burl



## chipmaker (Jan 19, 2013)

I need some advice on how to process red oak burl, below are some pictures. I realize they are small but if I can put it to use, I would rather not put it in the firewood pile. This is my first burl so I have no idea how to proceed. It was standing dead, but is still green.

What is the best method to remove the bark?
What is the best method of cutting the burls into usable pieces?
How to stabilize after cutting up, (anchorseal or ?????)

So far, I have used a claw hammer to remove the bark from two small pieces about the size of your fist. I then turned them on the lathe center to center just to see what they looked like. These were small, after turning they are only about 3 x 1 1/2

Below are a few pictures of what I have, your suggestions would be appreciated.

[attachment=16478][attachment=16479][attachment=16480][attachment=16481]


----------



## hobbit-hut (Jan 19, 2013)

When and if you are ready to sell some I would be interested. I'm sure someone will be along to answer your questions. Lots a knowlege on this site about how to deal with it.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Jan 19, 2013)

Here was my first white oak burl from last year. I wound up cutting the log out as much as possible, only leaving the burl.
[attachment=16482][attachment=16483]
I was trying to make bowl blanks from this burl and thats why I cut the blanks this way.
I would again try to remove the log portion and then cut the burl into blank sizes you might like to turn. Bowl blanks, hollow forms, bottle stoppers, pen blanks, and knife scales are a few ideas. Good luck and happy cutting!
Tom


----------



## DKMD (Jan 19, 2013)

Nice find! Lots of options for cutting, too. I'd probably try for a couple of hollow form/vase blanks in the areas where the burl goes all the way around the tree... Those can be turned into endgrain forms that will be entirely burly since the plain wood inside will get hollowed away. The smaller caps can be cut into live edge stopper blanks and pen blanks. The larger caps could be reserved for bowls or side grain hollow forms where the cap will make up the top of the form.

If the bark comes off easily, a screw driver works pretty well for prying it away. If it's pretty well stuck on, I just turn it off on the lathe.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 19, 2013)

Burlguy72 (Cory) did a thread in the classroom on cutting burls. He should know -he has a bunch of them. DKMD's advise is good -he has turned a bunch- Beautiful wood............


----------



## BangleGuy (Jan 19, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing about Cory's thread, although he has some VW sized burls up north!

Here it is:

http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=3216


----------



## chipmaker (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks guys, I looked at Cory's thread. ( I can't figure out why that didn't come up in the search ) 

Those pictures and explanation will help alot, but I am afraid the small stuff I have will all wind up in the scrap pile if I don't do it right.

Does anyone have any experience trying to process smaller burls like the ones I have pictured, if so please share your stories (tips and tricks) with us.

Thanks again


----------



## chipmaker (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks guys, for all the suggestions. I looked at Cory's thread. ( I can't figure out why that didn't come up in the search ) 

Those pictures and explanation will help alot, but I am afraid the small stuff I have will all wind up in the scrap pile if I don't do it right.

Does anyone have any experience processing smaller burls like the ones I have pictured, if so please share your stories (tips and tricks) with us.

Thanks again


----------

